# 13 Millie -Canton OH Senior



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16977333

She is at the Stark County Dog Warden Dept. She was picked up as a stray (dirty and matted) 7/23. She's currently listed as Lost/Found but no hold release date is given. It would be nice if her owner finds her, but if not I'd like a rescue to be aware of her. Looks lots GR, but hard to tell from pics, and they say she's friendly.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

She is very cute and does look all GR to me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent an email to the OH GR rescues.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you Mylissyk. She just looks so defeated and tired - breaks my heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Mylissk

Thanks for emlg. the GR Rescues for her-let us know if you hear anything.

If they say no try CODA in Cleveland
[email protected]
http://coda.givemepaw.com/
and
Sanctuary for Senior Dogs in Cleveland.
[email protected]
http://www.sanctuaryforseniordogs.org/


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Update????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Millie is just beautiful*

*
JUST LOOK AT MILLIE'S PICTURE!!*
13 Millie - Lost/Found 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16977333

Golden Retriever 
Large Senior Female Dog 
Lost/Found Pet Notes .Click to see
full size
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16977333
Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About 13 Millie.Picked up as a stray on 7/23. Matted and dirty. Friendlly. Fees include: 5 way and license. Cost is 84.00 CASH . All dogs are spayed/neutered and given a rabies shot before being taken home by the owner. We take CASH ONLY, no checks, or credit cards. Because most of our dogs in the kennel are strays, we do not have any knowledge about each individual dog's background, so we cannot make any health claims or behavior assurances concerning our dogs. We offer ONE hold per dog still on its stray hold. The person with the first hold must adopt the dog by 3:30pm the day it is available. After that, the dog is first come, first adopt. Special arrangements may be made through the Poundskeeper for people driving long distances or rescues. Please call the pound at 330-451-2343 to check on the dog's availability before driving a long distance. Rescue groups with 501(c)3 status can pull a dog for a reduced fee, but must show documentation of non-profit status ..My Contact InfoStark County Dog Warden Department
Canton, OH
330-451-2343
[email protected]
See more pets from Stark County Dog Warden Department 
Share on Facebook


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sad, if she was here I'd have already gone and gotten her


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Same here, ACC. Sometimes it's so hard living across the country from some of these heartbreakers. Just hope there is someone, somewhere who can see the beauty in a tired, dirty, matted senior who looks like she has a story to tell.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Poor girl - I keep telling myself not to open these threads, makes my heart so sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. lady from stark*

I emld. Lynn from Stark to see if this girl was saved.
Praying she was.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I will gladly take her if someone can pull her and get her here. There is no need for her to die. Poor thing.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

And I would be happy to cover the pull fees for anyone who could get her out (providing she's still there).


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Sigh......This girl had a family at one time, with a warm bed and toys...
How does this happen?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I will gladly take her if someone can pull her and get her here. There is no need for her to die. Poor thing.


 
good time to use that transport list.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You are all so wonderful*

You are so wonderful.
*The best thing to do would be to call Stark and email them and ask if she still needs rescue and make your offers to Stark.
If Millie is still there that would definitely help them find her a rescue!!*

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16977333


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Well like they say, $$$ talks...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Look at her face, I see a look of expectancy (surely they are coming for me) behind that tiredness


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I can help transport through NC!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Still waiting*

I emld. someone that is trying to find out if this girl was rescued or not.
Still haven't heard back.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I sure hope she was


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Never heard*

I emld. my contact twice now and she is waiting to hear from a friend of hers to see if Mille was adopted or went to rescue, but there's been no answer, so I'm afraid!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Hey.....whats the word ???
Petfinder link is still good.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor girl is still listed on Petfinder.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

This seems to be a very difficult place to get answers. I've emailed and I've tried calling. I don't know if their Petfinder page is kept up-to-date. I don't know how long the stray hold was or is.

It seems a local connection is definitely necessary as they require the adopter/rescuer to show up in person and pay cash. No checks, no credit cards, etc. Very frustrating.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I have heard nothing*

I still haven't heard a thing even though I emd. twice.
Will email again.

I just emld. Margie from Stark
13 Millie -Canton OH Senior


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great news!!*

*just got an email from Margie Serri of Stark-
Millie WENT TO Golden Rets. in Need!!!
God Bless GRIN!!!!*


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you so much Karen and GRIN! I will be getting my donation off to them ASAP! Whew! I was so worried about her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Booklady*

Booklady

I am sure GRIN will be delighted to receive your donation.
http://www.grinrescue.org/

As for me, I just emld. Margie Serri with Stark to find out if Millie was rescued or adopted.

I'm just an animal lover from Illinois that emails rescues for dogs in High Kill Shelters and Goldens are one of my favorites, along with Samoyeds, Huskies, and Malamutes!!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Done - and it looks like her new name is Strudel and she's shaved and smiling!

(And Karen, you do a wonderful job just keeping track and coordinating. So many would fall through the cracks otherwise.)


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

How wonderful - she looks so happy!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

What great news! There are three (I think... maybe more) GR rescues here in Ohio and they do a great job pulling GR from kill shelters. In fact they do such a good job that you can pretty much NEVER find a GR in the local shelters, you have to go to one of the great resuces like GRIN.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

ebenjamin85 said:


> What great news! There are three (I think... maybe more) GR rescues here in Ohio and they do a great job pulling GR from kill shelters. In fact they do such a good job that you can pretty much NEVER find a GR in the local shelters, you have to go to one of the great resuces like GRIN.


Not long ago, GRRR pulled a sad senior Golden from a shelter in Michigan - I was very impressed, as I didn't realize that they covered southern Michigan. We rarely see Goldens in shelters here in Michigan either. They generally get adopted or pulled by rescue quite quickly.


----------

